# travelling + service...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

client has proposed an intriguing offer... they will fly me out and provide a place to stay along with food, drinks etc. if i cater a party for them on the left coast. question is how do i quote them? do i quote them as regular service, or do i take the boarding/travel into consideration? lastly, they mentioned that i would be joining them more as a 'friend' than hired help and after the food is done and put out i can relax and enjoy the party with them and stay for the entire trip.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

What is it worth to YOU?

Once your costs are covered, it is YOUR decision as to what your time and effort is worth. 

For me, I'd charge at my full rate, then offer a "discount" that makes sense to me. That way you protect your "market price" while making them a "deal".


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hired help and after the food is done and put out i can relax and enjoy the party with them and stay for the entire trip. 
\


has compensation been broached by either of you? Have they mentioned $ at all? 
Pete is right, what's it worth to you?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

no money has been mentioned except for that my flight and stay is covered... 

it really isnt worth all that much to me because i dont care for travelling and i have already been to california a couple of times... in the long run its actually more work than it is anything else... however, in the same vein do i turn down a 'free' trip?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

then talk $


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

so i will quote regular pricing and go from there... worst thing that can happen is they say no or try to negotiate.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I think they expect you to do it free. As you are a GUEST and A FRIEND. Be careful with this one.:lol:


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

that is what i was afraid of... i think they may have in mind something like free service but they'll pay for groceries type deal...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oh boy.....nothing like thinking you are conducting business and they think they are providing a "great opportunity, in exchange for your talents"......


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

A secondary consideration: would you be "giving up" one or more opportunities for "paying gigs" by going on this "trip"?

Can you afford to do so?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

it is so far advance that nothing is booked, so technically no i am not... could i be, yes.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Then, at least for discussion/negotiation, and if history supports, you "might" use the potential for "lost opportunities" to justify some magnitude of a "fee".

The way I'd approach it, say I estimate I might lose, oh say, $1,500 for the time I would be gone, then, because they are "friends", offer a 20-30-40-50% (your choice) discount from your "normal fee".

Alternatively, calculate what you would normally charge for such a gig, mainly YOUR share plus any "cash costs" you might incur, then discount that amount on the invoice by whatever you deem appropriate. Depending on YOUR desires/feelings about the trip, you could even go 100% if it makes you happy.

PROTECT YOUR MARKET PRICE! State the discount clearly, preferably in written form, so they understand you are making them a "deal"!


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

excellent suggestion... i think that is the best way to propose the 'fees'. thanks for the help to all of you, i appreciate it.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

if you decide you don't want to do it, you could recommend us - we often cater events on the left coast - although our base is NYC - just got back from 7 weeks in Northern California - a combo of special events and contract catering.

we often work for other caterers and friends out of NYC - the rate does depend on the event, the amount of time and work and how much we really want to do it. Travelling and working away from home has it's challenges but overall we've had great fun and expanded horizons with it. 

and hey it was good to find work when things were a bit slow here in NYC too.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

that is an option, if you offer to return the favour down the road...


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

hey what ever happened with this gig?  Not sure why all these old posts are jumping or being bumped to the top of the heap without new posts, but at least theres some activiity - this forum needs some revving up - lots of good advise but not enough folks in the sandbox.  What can we do to change that?  any thoughts?


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

I price all my gigs ie. Food Cost+Labor Cost+Expenses, the same way most professional service providers do,(product cost + labor)
With an itemized list so the client knows what they are paying for.

(Also you can't get in their sandbox with an opinion only information.
And Information is obtained from books and personal experience
and the good ones don't come cheap. Also I thought forums were for opinions )


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

tigerwoman said:


> hey what ever happened with this gig?


a friend of theirs referred a local service which was 'much cheaper'. no sweat, i wasnt really thrilled about the offer.


----------

